# First Shot!



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

Mike Quina caught the first cobia off pensacola pier this morning . 44 lber :clap Made a great cast ,work his jig 3 times and set the hook. FISH ON! I see ling steaks in my future. Way to go Bro.


----------



## SeaBit (Jan 22, 2008)

Good deal! Congrats on the first Pier fish!


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

okaloosa killed a 50lber around 11:30... heard panama lost one at the gaff around 12...

congrats to mike and the guy at oip


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

panama jus killed there first one... 30lber


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Congrats on the First Of The Year!!!:clap


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

Pcola ling Mike Quinna 43lbs










OIP Ling <SPAN class=postbody>Ken Carpenter 52lbs

<SPAN class=postbody>









<SPAN class=postbody>PC Ling Dont know who it is and know its around 30lbs

<SPAN class=postbody>


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats Mike! Hopefully there will be a few caught tomorrow


----------



## L.Crooke (Jan 14, 2008)

hah all the piers are equal in quantity but chokaloosa has the biggest... i wonder how it will be at the end of the the season


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congats to all ! I have a question now that the run has started how long does it last most years? Thanks !


----------

